# Herping Tomorrow!!



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

out in the woods tomorrow... first taste of the season...

looking for salamanders mostly...

got my jars all ready...

i need a pic... hmmm...


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

hopefull you'll find some mud salamanders.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here's a pic!


got to be some salamanders down in all that!:2thumb:










the box turtles will be out...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

white said:


> hopefull you'll find some mud salamanders.


 
yeah... here in the river valley there ought to be some... find me some swamp logs to roll over... salamanders get you in the mud...

find me some trash in creeks... flip some rocks...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm hiking this creek tomorrow...

what i find is what i find... it's a long creek...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's storming here now... lighning... it'll be wet...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

leaves aren't out here yet... it'll be sunny...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ah.... 7am... coffee, black... foggy... the weather's going to be freakishly warm today... 87f-88f... windy....sunny...

waiting for the sun... watching CNN... there's an ant crawling across my mouse pad...

i guess i'll head out around 10'ish... the sun will be up good by then... and the fog will be gone...

the creeks are up...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

salamanders... i want salamanders!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

nothing but fog here now... the weather cam over the ohio river... can't see a thing!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

still foggy....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have about a half hour before i'm off to the woods...


the season opener today!!

it's damp outside... good herping weather!

dang! no batteries for the camera... oh well...

jars... check

beer... check

snake bag... check....

get the car fired up and off to the woods for me!!:2thumb:


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

we dont need to know what you did before, we wana see piccys of the stuff u saw


----------

